# How To...Capture, Convert, and Post your PC Game Play Footage II



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay. I saw the sticky in this forum with it's dead links and I thought well since there is now no thread on how to capture your PC gaming for posting online, and I do this regularly, I thought I'd post a new thread on how to do it. It's actually really easy and you can post in High Definition too!! 

First you will need two programs...the first one I'm sure a lot of us gamers have already. 

The first is Fraps to capture; or you could use any game capturing software you wish as long as it can save to your HD in .avi format for the processing and compression part. The second is VirtualDub.

If you don't have VirtualDub you can get it here

You will also need to download and install video codecs that do not come with VirtualDub. I recommend the Xvid codec which you can get here

You will also need a lot of available disk space as the raw .avi files Fraps saves to the HD are maximum 3.9Gb (Fraps segment cutoff point is 3.9Gb) for approximately 2 to 4 minutes of gameplay depending on how much is going on in your game while capturing. I will also include steps on how to seamlessly splice 2 .avi files together if your gameplay got split into 2 vids. So here we go.

*1. Capturing*

First make sure nothing else is running on your computer and start up Fraps. Click the movies tab and make sure your video capture hotkey (the key you will press during gameplay to start Fraps capturing) is not a key used in gameplay of the game you're about to capture. Then set the FPS to 29.97 and screen to full size. See figure 1 below.






                           Figure 1.:
             These are the settings I use.

Now start your game. Just an FYI, The resolution I set my games to is 1680x1050, the same as my monitor resolution (it will guarantee HD processing on Youtube). When your ready to record, hit the hotkey you chose and then play away. The framerate counter in the corner of your screen will turn red indicationg it is now capturing. When done recording hit the hotkey to stop fraps (framerate indicator will return to yellow colour) and then you can use your favourite media player (I use VLC) to review your recordings and either keep them for processing or scrap them. I've noticed that after processing my vids come out a little darker on youtube for some reason so I usually bump up the brightness setting in the game options of the game I want to record. 

2. *Processing and Compression*

The next step is processing and compression, sounds more complicated than it really is.

First, open VirtualDub then click on File>Open video file... and browse to the folder where your captured game file is. By default, Fraps captures them to the C:\Fraps folder. After you chose which your file, virtual dub should show the first frame of the video you just chose as in figure 2.





                                   Figure 2.:
                 VirtualDub after choosing first captured file

If your gameplay got split into 2 files by Fraps and want to splice the two files together, after already choosing the first one, click File>Append AVI segment... then navigate to the second video capture which is usually just to the right of the first one you chose or just below if you're in list view. After you've chosen it, you will not see it in the VirtualDub window but it is there and ready for processing. If you need to be certain that your 2nd video was indeed appended to the first, look at the amount of frames at the bottom of VirtualDub before appending. There will be almost double the amount after appending. See figures 3 and 4 below.





                           Figure 3.: Append AVI
                                   segment 





                Figure 4.: Choose captured segment 
                   next to the one you opened first.

Next we need to choose the processing mode for video. To do this, click Video>Full processing mode. The menu will close. Then again, click Video>Compression and the "select video compression" dialogue box will pop up. In it you will see the Xvid MPEG-4 Codec you downloaded and installed earlier, click it so its highlighted then click the "configure" button. The Xvid configuration dialogue box will pop up. In order to upload in HD we need to change these settings. First, change the Profile @ level dropdown menu to "Highdef" then click the "more..." button next to it...this will open another dialogue box, on the profile tab make sure "Quantization type" is set to "H.263" (see figure 5) then click the Aspect Ratio tab and put a dot in the "Pixel Aspect Ratio" radio button then choose "16:9 NTSC" from the drop down menu (see figure 6) 





                     Fig 5.: Set Quantization type





                     Fig 6.: Set Aspect Ratio

Then click "ok" to close that dialogue box and go back to the first dialogue box and set "Encoding type" to single pass and then notice in fig 5 above, the button below Encoding type says "Target bitrate (kpbs)" and in fig 6 it says "Target quantizer"? Well when you click that button it toggles between the two of them...for Target bitrate, slide the slider below it all the way the the right to set it at 9708kbps then for Target quantizer slide the slider all the way to the left to "1 (maximum quality)" And finally (were almost done ) set the Quality preset to real time and then click OK and OK again to close both dialogue boxes and the video compression is now set. The good thing is that VirtualDub will remember these settings for your next project but just check them to make sure.

Now it's time to set the audio compression. That's if you choose to keep the game audio of course.

So click the Audio button from the tools menu and then click Full processing mode. The Menu will close. Click it again then click "Compression..." Then select MPEG Layer-3 to highlight it in the "Select audio compression" dialogue box then click OK to close it.

All that is left to do is start the processing by clicking File>Save as AVI... rename your video and save it to a convenient location and VirtualDub will now compress your 2 captured vids from 7.8Gb to a high quality AVI file of approximately 500Mb in size. Once it's done, watch it for approval and then upload it to youtube or your favourite video upload site!!!! Ta Da!!!  You done!

I would like to add that I usually append three 3.9 Gb files together and the output is about 6-7 minutes of gameplay and size is about 500-700Mb


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 1, 2009)

Where is your youtube channel?

Nice information. I guess people do things different from others, here is how i do it, 




I set it to 25 fps, and record half screen, and use the ffdshow compression, save to avi, 29mb or 50mb is my limit. I hate recording and uploading long videos.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 1, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Where is your youtube channel?




Right here... My Youtube channel

I just got my new rig just under 3 months ago so I've been tweaking mostly and noe only getting into serious gaming and posting on youtube. Took me a while to figure out the High definition thing but I was happy when I finally got it. I always appreciate when others showcase their gameplay in HD and I find it annoying when people use digital cameras to record as it doesn't capture the full quality of the graphics detail.


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2009)

I just use FRAPS and Windows Media Encoder X64 edition which is also free.   Excellent guide though!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2009)

videospot said:


> EM Game Capture also could do it.
> frankly speaking , E.M. Free Game Capture is more powerful than fraps.
> 
> it capturing games when you are playing games
> ...



Thanks videospot. I've been looking for a program that will capture what I'm doing on my desktop. I'll look into it. 

As you know, in the computer world, (and Windows is a perfect example) there is always 15 ways to do one thing. This tutorial was meant as a guideline for the PC gamer who wants to showcase their gameplay on Youtube or other video upload site. Furthermore, Youtube has the option to showcase your videos in High definition, however there is a certain format Youtube requires and this tutorial covers how to achieve that format.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> I just use FRAPS and Windows Media Encoder X64 edition which is also free.   Excellent guide though!



Thanks erocker. Let's make it a sticky if enough people like it. I will maintain and update it regularly. I'm also learning Virtual dub and have began playing with other settings such as the filtering during processing. I'll include an advanced filtering section as I learn and as time permits of course. 

Any input is welcome as well folks!! 

Also, is it possilble to have the title of this thread changed to include "in High Definition"?


----------



## Urlyin (Apr 3, 2009)

May I put in a plug for TPUCapture


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 3, 2009)

Urlyin said:


> May I put in a plug for TPUCapture



But of course Urlyin. I'll have to try it too!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

Tested out Jericho on my new rig, thought i would share it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aLcS0ZD7r8&feature=channel_page


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 21, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Tested out Jericho on my new rig, thought i would share it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aLcS0ZD7r8&feature=channel_page



Why not upload in HighDef??


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 21, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Why not upload in HighDef??



I didn't know how to do it. I use VD and that ffshow , sometimes after uploading to youtube , you can view the video in HQ. But i will look into the HD thing soon. I am able to watch them just fine now.  

btw, i just watched your video in HD, looks really amazing and moving fast too.  
I do want to point out tho, watching HD in " fullscreen on youtube " doesn't work. On other sites like CBS it does, but not on youtube for some reason.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 21, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I didn't know how to do it. I use VD and that ffshow , sometimes after uploading to youtube , you can view the video in HQ. But i will look into the HD thing soon. I am able to watch them just fine now.



If you follow the guidelines above youtube will automatically process them in HD. There are settings in the Video compression section that you need to change...like setting it to 16:9 aspect ratio and H.263. Not sure if the ffdshow codec has those options but if you download and install the Xvid codecs they are there. Try it out and hope to see your vids widescreen soon!!



u2konline said:


> btw, i just watched your video in HD, looks really amazing and moving fast too.
> I do want to point out tho, watching HD in " fullscreen on youtube " doesn't work. On other sites like CBS it does, but not on youtube for some reason.



Thanks! Believe it or not, I'm getting 15-30 fps while capturing with fraps...with a single Radeon HD3870 and while processing the rendering rate is 11 fps average  and still looks good. I wonder what will change when I get my second 3870 and go CF!!!

And watching HD fullscreen works for me but sometimes you just have to rewind it to the beginning after clicking the HD button, make sure it's running then click fullscreen.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Try using a program called WEGAME.  It records, edits, and compresses videos automatically.  They will also do free hosting for your video.  Can also record uncompressed if you so choose.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 22, 2009)

Great guide. If I ever want to embarass myself I'll post up some of my gameplay :


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 22, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Try using a program called WEGAME.  It records, edits, and compresses videos automatically.  They will also do free hosting for your video.  Can also record uncompressed if you so choose.



Thanks 3870x2 (funny, I feel like I'm replying to my GPUs ) it's always good to have input for other ways to do things. And fraps not being friendly to some computers (lag and such). I do, however like the options I have for processing with Virtual Dub and the Xvid codec. Not sure if wegame can encode with H.263 or H.264 and change brightness and contrast (amongst other effects); Most importantly, following my guide will get you 16:9 aspect ratio and youtube will process it to High Definition widescreen not just HQ (high quality).



CyberDruid said:


> Great guide. If I ever want to embarass myself I'll post up some of my gameplay :



Haha! I'm already embarrassing myself so you'll be in good company!!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 22, 2009)

I am going to try to hook up some HD video with timeshift in a few hours or so. See how it works out


----------



## Asylum (Apr 22, 2009)

Heres the last one i did a while back with Fraps and Movie maker!!
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=49518506


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 22, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Thanks videospot. I've been looking for a program that will capture what I'm doing on my desktop. I'll look into it.
> 
> As you know, in the computer world, (and Windows is a perfect example) there is always 15 ways to do one thing. This tutorial was meant as a guideline for the PC gamer who wants to showcase their gameplay on Youtube or other video upload site. Furthermore, Youtube has the option to showcase your videos in High definition, however there is a certain format Youtube requires and this tutorial covers how to achieve that format.



that software requires to be registered to record video at more than 15fps.

also to upload to youube in HD, use the res 1280x1024 or resize your video to anything beyond that like 1920x1200.


----------



## Haytch (Apr 22, 2009)

Virtual Dub supports GPGPU encoding ?  How about multiple CPU cores ?
At the moment im using Adobe Elements CS4, only because i get the GPGPU to encode my footage AS im playing.  Its draining on my resources ingame, but i have overkill power and dont notice the resource drain.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 22, 2009)

Asylum said:


> Heres the last one i did a while back with Fraps and Movie maker!!
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=49518506



I gave it a thumbs up, looks good too.


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 22, 2009)

Haytch said:


> Virtual Dub supports GPGPU encoding ?  How about multiple CPU cores ?
> At the moment im using Adobe Elements CS4, only because i get the GPGPU to encode my footage AS im playing.  Its draining on my resources ingame, but i have overkill power and dont notice the resource drain.



are you saying that you are getting some GPGPU software to encode your video while recording in game ?

Badaboom can use Nvidia GPU's to encode fraps videos, but the quality is inferior compared to x264 and Xvid codecs


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow....zbeen busy in here...... Thanks to everybody for your posts and questions and most importantly your input!! I promised I'd keep this alive so here goes...



u2konline said:


> I am going to try to hook up some HD video with timeshift in a few hours or so. See how it works out



Alright u2k, I'll be keeping an eye out for it!!! 



wolf2009 said:


> that software requires to be registered to record video at more than 15fps.



Ya. Not sure about the 15 fps thing, I thought the trial version just puts a watermark...but I'll take your word wolf. Yes it does need to be registered :shadedshu. Break out you paypal accts folks ,  At least it's one time and cheap . Lucky for me, I have a good "friend"! 



wolf2009 said:


> also to upload to youube in HD, use the res 1280x1024 or resize your video to anything beyond that like 1920x1200.



I'll make sure to include the fact that my ingame res is set to 1680x1050 widescreen but just because you capture it that way doesn't mean it's encoded in highdef. I learned that the hard way when I thought one of my vids would end up HD and only turned out HQ  When I figured it out, I searched this forum for other input, found a dead link, hence this sticky. 



Haytch said:


> Virtual Dub supports GPGPU encoding ?  How about multiple CPU cores ?
> At the moment im using Adobe Elements CS4, only because i get the GPGPU to encode my footage AS im playing.  Its draining on my resources ingame, but i have overkill power and dont notice the resource drain.



GPGPU encoding? Sheesh!! More stuff to research... . Next question. Yes, once you get your raw vid loaded into Virtual Dub and append any other .avi segments, just set your encoding, effects and priority and let your quad core take over. I do listen to music and such while encoding raw fraps videos.



u2konline said:


> Asylum said:
> 
> 
> > Heres the last one i did a while back with Fraps and Movie maker!!
> ...



Cool vid Asylum...I didn't know COD 5 had Zombies!!   I agree with u2K, cool vid nice clarity and if I had a myspace account I'd have given it a cool thumbs up too!!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 23, 2009)

I am about to work on it right now, got caught up in playing UT3 for about an hour, i will also post a video of that too, but in HQ. 

Peace


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I am about to work on it right now, got caught up in playing UT3 for about an hour, i will also post a video of that too, but in HQ.
> 
> Peace




Haha!! Excuses, excuses!! Actually, UT3 is a reason. I hope your were dominating with the Darkwalker!!! I got some HQ's of UT3 from when I first built this rig....this is my fave: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHxAjq-Dgt4 before I figured out how to hd it!!


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 23, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I'll make sure to include the fact that my ingame res is set to 1680x1050 widescreen but just because you capture it that way doesn't mean it's encoded in highdef. I learned that the hard way when I thought one of my vids would end up HD and only turned out HQ  When I figured it out, I searched this forum for other input, found a dead link, hence this sticky.
> 
> 
> GPGPU encoding? Sheesh!! More stuff to research... . Next question. Yes, once you get your raw vid loaded into Virtual Dub and append any other .avi segments, just set your encoding, effects and priority and let your quad core take over. I do listen to music and such while encoding raw fraps videos.



You need to have high bitrate too for your video to appear HD on youtube, i normally upload 1280x1024 5mbps stuff to Youtube which turns out nice HD. 

Virtualdub doesn't support GPGPU encoding, don't know what that guy was talking about. only badaboom supports gpgpu encoding, and that too is once after you are done recording, not while you are playing


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 23, 2009)

I follow your steps, but all i get is HQ. Its a short video, do i need to record a longer video or something?


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 23, 2009)

u2konline said:


> I follow your steps, but all i get is HQ. Its a short video, do i need to record a longer video or something?



what was your video resolution that you uploaded ?


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 23, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> what was your video resolution that you uploaded ?



Well i recorded at 1280x1024. Are you suppose to change the resolution before you upload?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> You need to have high bitrate too for your video to appear HD on youtube, i normally upload 1280x1024 5mbps stuff to Youtube which turns out nice HD.
> 
> Virtualdub doesn't support GPGPU encoding, don't know what that guy was talking about. only badaboom supports gpgpu encoding, and that too is once after you are done recording, not while you are playing



All I know is that if you follow the above guide you'll get HighDef guaranteed. Thanks.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 23, 2009)

im use other program do all of this things , im post the name of it next time im forget the name im just back and check my home pc


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> im use other program do all of this things , im post the name of it next time im forget the name im just back and check my home pc



Thanks for your addition. Some of us want something that does it all...however, that defeats the purpose of what we love to do...I'd love to push the maximum overclock button that will optimize my comp with....hell, I'd like to push the "get me out of debt instantly" button but that wouldn't be fun.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 24, 2009)

I tried everything to get HD, seems like its impossible. 

Anyways, here is some L4D at very high to high settings 1280x960 no AA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbHkU2IXoeo&feature=channel_page


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Apr 24, 2009)

I found another way to make HD using VD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV_rUWv42-Q


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 24, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Well i recorded at 1280x1024. Are you suppose to change the resolution before you upload?





u2konline said:


> I tried everything to get HD, seems like its impossible.
> 
> Anyways, here is some L4D at very high to high settings 1280x960 no AA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbHkU2IXoeo&feature=channel_page





u2konline said:


> I found another way to make HD using VD
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV_rUWv42-Q
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 26, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Thanks for your addition. Some of us want something that does it all...however, that defeats the purpose of what we love to do...I'd love to push the maximum overclock button that will optimize my comp with....hell, I'd like to push the "get me out of debt instantly" button but that wouldn't be fun.



im sorry man im don't really mean miss with your thread , you made nice thread and very useful , and im just was talk about myself also the program which i use is not a free that is the different man , you offer something useful cuz it is free
the program i use is "TechSmith SnagIt 9.0" and it is not free


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 27, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> im sorry man im don't really mean miss with your thread , you made nice thread and very useful , and im just was talk about myself also the program which i use is not a free that is the different man , you offer something useful cuz it is free
> the program i use is "TechSmith SnagIt 9.0" and it is not free



No worries!!  I wasn't saying about your post. I was just pointing out that some people like to toy around with stuff...like me.

I welcome all members' ways of doing things, because there is always something new to learn and what might be good for me may not be good for the next reader!! Again, thanks for your input, sincerely!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 27, 2009)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> No worries!!  I wasn't saying about your post. I was just pointing out that some people like to toy around with stuff...like me.
> 
> I welcome all members' ways of doing things, because there is always something new to learn and what might be good for me may not be good for the next reader!! Again, thanks for your input, sincerely!



cool , i expect that from you , good work my friend as i say your thread is really useful and you doing well , also you got my thank


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 6, 2009)

Check out how my 8400gs runs with crysis warhead at 1024x768 medium to low settings

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjfidiwXv9M

Amazing bottlenecking at 1:41 LOL


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 6, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Check out how my 8400gs runs with crysis warhead at 1024x768 medium to low settings
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjfidiwXv9M
> 
> Amazing bottlenecking at 1:41 LOL



Haha! That is terrible! You'll be much happier when you get a new GPU...I'd never beable to play it like that!!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 6, 2009)

I am uploading a new video, at 1280x1024 all low settings, only difference, using the 175.16 drivers, no physx enable. I also remove the nforce drivers and just use the normal non system setup. Now i get 30-50 frames and it never dips under 30. The 185 are bottlenecks for the 8 series and this is proof. The 175.16 drivers are about 30% faster.

Check back at my page soon, for the video


----------



## i3uu (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a tip for people recording with fraps.  Partition your HD and record the video to that other partition.  It takes away probably 90% of all my lag that I get.  Instead of going from 60ish fps down to 15, I go from 60ish to 45ish.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 8, 2009)

i3uu said:


> I have a tip for people recording with fraps.  Partition your HD and record the video to that other partition.  It takes away probably 90% of all my lag that I get.  Instead of going from 60ish fps down to 15, I go from 60ish to 45ish.



Thanks for the tip i3uu. I'm going to try that and add it to the tuorial.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Chaotic Atmosphere, here is my new video page:

http://www.dailymotion.com/eMachineAMD

People can change their customize their page and upload better quality videos, but you have to become a motionmaker, and i am waiting to be approve. But you know i deleted my youtube account , because they plan to switch over to that stupid looking design. So i have decided to use dailymotion for my main rig and come july 15th if youtube gives people the option to choose which design they want to use, i will be back to youtube when i get my Quad core. 

But if not, its dailymotion i will be using forever.


----------



## subhendu (Jul 26, 2009)

use ScreenVirtuoso Pro .....and run fraps in background...u can record fps count


----------



## Sir_Real (Jul 26, 2009)

If you own a digi camcorder or another pc with video input card. Then use the tv out on your gaming pc's gpu. 
That way you'll not get any loss of framerate when recording gameplay.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> If you own a digi camcorder or another pc with video input card. Then use the tv out on your gaming pc's gpu.
> That way you'll not get any loss of framerate when recording gameplay.



Will a Sony HDR-HC3 HDV camcorder work ? How do you set it up ? Does that affect performance


----------



## Sir_Real (Jul 26, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> Will a Sony HDR-HC3 HDV camcorder work ? How do you set it up ? Does that affect performance



Just had a quick look at the inputs/outputs on your camcorder seems it doesnt have a video input of any type be it HDMI or s-video ! Seems strange really as its a nice camcorder. 
So no i dont think it can be done with your model 

Anyway if it did have an input it would just have been a case of setting the pc's gpu driver control / display properties to dual monitor. I.e the same picture from both the gpu's outputs. Then using the second gpu output plug the cable into the camcorder input. You would have to set the camcorder up to record from the HDMI input. 

That wouldnt put any extra load on the gaming pc so no it wouldnt affect performance.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 29, 2009)

subhendu said:


> use ScreenVirtuoso Pro .....and run fraps in background...u can record fps count



I'll have to check that out. Thanks for the input! 



Sir_Real said:


> Just had a quick look at the inputs/outputs on your camcorder seems it doesnt have a video input of any type be it HDMI or s-video ! Seems strange really as its a nice camcorder.
> So no i dont think it can be done with your model
> 
> Damn!!:shadedshu
> ...



I have no problems with performance...just using fraps while I play....I'll admit...there are bottlenecks with my harddrive but maybe a raptor would take care of that.....please you all, watch my videos!!!!


----------



## arcade47 (Aug 20, 2009)

very well written guide bro.Keep up the good work


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 20, 2009)

Quick question, youtube made their video size bigger or whatever, whats the best resolution i should use, 1024x640 or 1280x720?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Sep 20, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Quick question, youtube made their video size bigger or whatever, whats the best resolution i should use, 1024x640 or 1280x720?



I use my screens native res, 1650x1080. I don't have any experience with other resolutions. Experiment and let me know what happens mate!


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 21, 2009)

1024x640 seems to look really good on my latest video, thanks.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe this isn't a big deal, but i notice when uploading videos on youtube, if it takes a while or you just don't feel like waiting at the page , just play some games and i notice it seems to load up quicker.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Oct 27, 2009)

Question, is there any difference in recording half screen or full screen?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe going half-screen reduces quality. I always capture in fullscreen.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 19, 2010)

Quick question, what is a good resolution to upload to youtube?
Because i use CRT and my desktop resolution & game resolution is 1280x1024, and most of the time i use 1280x720 for youtube, but some folks are saying its looks weird. Now 1280x1024 i recorded look like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbCHMnvj0gI

See the black emtpy spaces on the sides?
So what is the best resolution , 1024x768 or keep it at 1280x1024 or maybe 1280x960?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 19, 2010)

to be honest u2konline, you'd have to experiment. The reason for the black bars on either side is more because of aspect ration more so than resolution...you want a 16:9 Ratio.

You may be able to capture in your choice of resolution but set the aspect ratio to 16:9 in vitual dub (follow my guide in first post). No guarantee on the results though because I never tried it.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, feedback later


----------



## albernbowen (Feb 26, 2010)

Is it possible to store game on m3 real card??  i have new m3 real card, still i didn't use it for a single time. Can any suggest me how can i do this with it to convert ma games profiles as well as sources of games on m3 real!!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Feb 27, 2010)

albernbowen said:


> Is it possible to store game on m3 real card??  i have new m3 real card, still i didn't use it for a single time. Can any suggest me how can i do this with it to convert ma games profiles as well as sources of games on m3 real!!



Your question goes beyond the scope of this thread alber. And perhaps this whole TPU forum. This is a Computer Tech forum. You might want to look towards Nintendo DS support to answer your question.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 20, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Your question goes beyond the scope of this thread alber. And perhaps this whole TPU forum. This is a Computer Tech forum. You might want to look towards Nintendo DS support to answer your question.


I think what he said was spam trolling


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Mar 24, 2010)

I follow your steps , testing on my quad core with flatout 2, file size is around 300MB. This is insane dude lol, hope the quality is better tho, feedback on that laterz.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 5, 2010)

sub


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 5, 2010)

question, can i record more than 30 second in FRAPS


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 5, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> question, can i record more than 30 second in FRAPS



Get the full version and you'll be able to.


----------



## spud107 (Apr 5, 2010)

anybody thought about using livestream? it records as you stream and your vids appear on your livestream page, its a bit limited as you cant put it on your youtube ect, but it cuts out a lot of hassle of capturing/converting/uploading.
http://www.livestream.com/


----------



## Hockster (Apr 22, 2010)

I just use Xfire to record my game vids. Auto conversion and uploads as well.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2010)

Hockster said:


> I just use Xfire to record my game vids. Auto conversion and uploads as well.



In High Definition H.263 16:9 aspect ratio for a full 1080p on youtube?


----------



## Melvis (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for this link this will help me alot 

As i just uploaded a video clip the other day >http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR_vGokyCvM    and i uploaded the full raw file 1.8GB  took over 24hrs to uploaded 

Now i will be able to cut that upload time down by half


----------



## codyjansen (Apr 23, 2010)

i record with fraps and i set fraps at full size and 60fps. i use a 1440x900 monitor but i play games at 1280x720. then i edit with vegas 9, after effects or premiere


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Apr 23, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Thanks for this link this will help me alot
> 
> As i just uploaded a video clip the other day >http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR_vGokyCvM    and i uploaded the full raw file 1.8GB  took over 24hrs to uploaded
> 
> Now i will be able to cut that upload time down by half




Nice video Melvis  

Youtube uploads used to be faster until they changed format...I think they capped their upload rate at the same time. A 500 - 600Mb file used to take about 25 minutes and now it takes over an hour....to make things worse, if I play my online game the upload always fails whereas it used to only cause slight loading lag but would still succeed. Bummer. 



codyjansen said:


> i record with fraps and i set fraps at full size and 60fps. i use a 1440x900 monitor but i play games at 1280x720. then i edit with vegas 9, after effects or premiere



60fps is nice....you must have raptor drives. I'd go 60fps too if I had a high speed HDD or even an SSD :drool: But most people use 7200rpm HDD's and 29.97 and full size is pushing the threshold with those types of drives. 

Yes I use premiere elements as well when I want to add a soundtrack to my gameplay...mostly my TrackMania dirt cross team races. But for Crysis and other single player games it's fraps and virtualDub. It's all I need.

The main reason I put this tutorial together was not just to Capture compress and upload, but to maximize the chances of it being processed by youtube into 720p or 1080p HD. 

I see so many lame gaming videos with low quality....not HD.

Cheers guys 



u2konline said:


> I follow your steps , testing on my quad core with flatout 2, file size is around 300MB. This is insane dude lol, hope the quality is better tho, feedback on that laterz.



Link me to it when you're done!! 



hayder.master said:


> question, can i record more than 30 second in FRAPS



Yes Hayder....if you have the registered version. 

I record my gameplay for have an hour at a time sometimes. Fraps saves the it all in 3.9Gb segments which I append (splice together) using virtual dub. Sometimes up to 4 raw fraps files...total 12gb and VirtualDub compresses them down to 700Mb (approx)


----------



## Melvis (Apr 23, 2010)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Nice video Melvis
> 
> Youtube uploads used to be faster until they changed format...I think they capped their upload rate at the same time. A 500 - 600Mb file used to take about 25 minutes and now it takes over an hour....to make things worse, if I play my online game the upload always fails whereas it used to only cause slight loading lag but would still succeed. Bummer.



Thanks Man  

Ahh ok well there you go, i haven't got fast internet speed here cant get it :shadedshu only ADSL 1 so uploads are slow. 1500/256 speed. So even a 600MB file will still take me close to 12hrs  

I need a multi core CPU to record, because when i use Fraps to record my FPS drops to like 20-25frames and starts to look laggy, im just surprised how the AVP turned out, looked smooth thank god lol


----------



## ERazer (Jul 12, 2010)

ty for the thread btw, hres my vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnvdouH6dZE

btw how can u make screen size bigger?


----------



## HammerON (Jul 12, 2010)

ERazer said:


> ty for the thread btw, hres my vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnvdouH6dZE
> 
> btw how can u make screen size bigger?



Nice vid


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 12, 2010)

ERazer said:


> ty for the thread btw, hres my vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnvdouH6dZE
> 
> btw how can u make screen size bigger?



Well done vid Erazer  

Waht do you mean by "screen size"?


----------



## ERazer (Jul 12, 2010)

nm figure it out


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome thread ChaoticAtmosphere, I've been looking for something to encode my gameplay vids, since MediaCoder is failing.



subhendu said:


> use ScreenVirtuoso Pro .....and run fraps in background...u can record fps count


In FRAPS there is an option to simply record with the fps showing in the video too.



Sir_Real said:


> If you own a digi camcorder or another pc with video input card. Then use the tv out on your gaming pc's gpu.
> That way you'll not get any loss of framerate when recording gameplay.


Thanks for the info. 



i3uu said:


> I have a tip for people recording with fraps.  Partition your HD and record the video to that other partition.  It takes away probably 90% of all my lag that I get.  Instead of going from 60ish fps down to 15, I go from 60ish to 45ish.


Nevermind another partition, use another, non-system drive (ie, a drive where your OS and/or game is not installed).




erocker said:


> I just use FRAPS and Windows Media Encoder X64 edition which is also free.   Excellent guide though!





			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> Windows Media Encoder is being retired by mid 2010. We invite you to try Expression Encoder Free Edition for your encoding needs.


http://www.microsoft.com/expression/products/Encoder4_Overview.aspx
Think it's worth trying, or should I rather stick with VirtualDub?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I'm glad to see my efforts are not gone to waste  Following my tutorial will get you 1080p hi res on youtube.

Don't be shy to post your results of your first vids here like Erazer did. I would like to see them


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 16, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> In FRAPS there is an option to simply record with the fps showing in the video too.


My bad, that option is by the screenshots, not videos.

@ ChaoticAtmosphere
Thanks, but unfortunately my net here is not adequate for stuff like video upload.

Am I to guess that you're using VirtualDub x86? I've been trying with VD 1.9.9 x64 and can't get the thing to remember settings. In video (on menu bar) it at least remembers the settings as long as it remains open, but in audio, it totally ignores my setting it to mp3 and jumps back to the top (default) every time I click ok. All settings are reset upon closing the program, regardless of whether I ran it as admin or not.

Also, it totally ignores my attempts to downsize the video from my native 1920x1200.
It also didn't list the XVid even after I installed the one you linked, but I do have CCCP & K-Lite Codec Pack x64 and found ffdshow listed and tried my best to get similar settings in it to those you made in the XVid.
ffdshow remembers all settings, even though VirtualDub resets.

It did encode though, but to 1920x1200 only with uncompressed audio, which takes up 1/2 of the filesize.:shadedshu
Encoding audio to mp3 should have drastic improvements on filesize if I manage to get that done.

Ideas? Or are these bugs for the s/ware author?
Gonna try M$ Expression Encoder 4.0.1639.0 and VirtualDub x86 and see how that works out.
Also thinking of trying Shark 007's codec pack w/ x64 plugin to see if more codec options will be listed.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes inferKnox,

I do use VirtualDub x86. The links I've supplied for both XviD and VirtualDub are x86. My attempts to use VirtualDub x64 failed as well. I believe that is because XviD is only available in x86 and might not be compatible with the x64 version of VirtualDub.

If you want to experiment with different codecs in VirtualDub x64, go ahead. I'd be interested in finding out if you find something that works, please post your findings .

However, I'm not sure if there would be any improvement in video quality while using the x64 version. I believe it might just improve the performance of the compression and conversion performance.

Oh and also, I believe that fraps will capture in your native resolution, so if you are looking to go 1680x1050 you'll need to set it that way on your display preferences before capturing. The only thing you can change in VirtualDub is aspect ratio, not resolution if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh well about the resolution.
No matter though, just encode with VirtualDub, then re-encode with something else to change rezo. The main thing is compressing those initial videos from FRAPS, which other encoders were refusing to do for me.

Anyway, great news.
I uninstalled CCCP (Combined Community Codec Pack) and installed Shark007's Win7codecs + the x64 Components and found both ffdshow and Xvid listed in both the x86 and x64 versions of VirtualDub. Reason being that 32bit encoders or players need 32bit codecs, but 64bit encoders and players need 64bit codecs....duh...(can't believe I didn't realise that straight way).
I set the Xvid Codec (bitrate, etc) in VirtualDub x64 and everything encoded properly. However when I close and open VD, it forgets my settings, like to use the xvid codec, to change the framerate, etc (the settings within xvid itself are remembered though).

Do me a favour and do this experiment for me and tell me if your results are different from my own:

go to "Menu > Video > Compression" and highlight "Xvid MPEG-4 Codec", then click ok.
go to "Menu > Video > Compression" again.
Is the "Xvid MPEG-4 Codec" still highlighted? Mine will be.

Now:

go to "Menu > Audio > Compression" and highlight "MPEG Layer-3", then click ok.
go to "Menu > Audio > Compression".
Is the "MPEG Layer-3" still highlighted? Mine will not be.
Does that mean it refuses to encode the audio to mp3?
That's what's really bugging me, but anyway, as with the rezo thing, I can always re-encode again with another encoder after VD to change rezo and get full compression. Main thing is appending the video parts and compressing them to a more usable size.

So thanks again ChaoticAtmosphere, you rock for making this thread and saving some of us n00bs.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jul 19, 2010)

With the audio it will never remain highlighted. But once you've clicked "Full Compression" and highlight Mpeg Layer-3, That is what it will use.


----------



## Alfred001 (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks for the VirtualDub  man . . . !!!
the one i was using before was not working properly it held sometimes . . .


----------



## Dazzeerr (Aug 28, 2010)

Very nice thank you will be using this in the future.


----------



## tianhui (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the guide- I wanna start recording some footage of bc2 ( just got it T_T).!


----------

